# Calling All Brisbanites! :D



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

Hiya everyone! Channi and I recently met over her Botanical Gardens Board and we found Penny was a Brisbanite too! 

We're certain we're a minority group in Australia, so Channi and I are wondering just how many Brisbane people there are out there!

We're considering forming a group that might just get together every now and then like the other states do, what do you think?

So if you're living in Brisbane, please go ahead and introduce yourself! We'd love to meet you!


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

Tirilia said:


> Hiya everyone! Channi and I recently met over her Botanical Gardens Board and we found Penny was a Brisbanite too!
> 
> We're certain we're a minority group in Australia, so Channi and I are wondering just how many Brisbane people there are out there!
> 
> ...


 

lol i moved from brissy to ipswich  does that count haha i sitll go to uni in brissy though


----------



## PhilK (Oct 16, 2007)

Brisbane-HOOOOOO!!!!!

Hello from sunny Brisbane!


----------



## channi (Oct 16, 2007)

Hahaha it counts.


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

Sure it still counts!  That is if you feel like driving to the Botanical Gardens or whatever to meet up with the er.... rest of us*

*_disclaimer; number referred to as "rest of us" has yet to be determined  ahem. hehe._


----------



## Whisper2 (Oct 16, 2007)

awwwww i guess gold coast is to far away to be included : (

good luck with the club though!!
: )


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay! Hi Channi!  

So where is everyone? I'm over Indooroopilly way


Noo Gold coast isnt too far away at all! I should really include Gold Coast too... If you wanna travel to meet us, sure


----------



## Horsy (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm In Brisbane  I'm over near Underwood/Springwood area.


----------



## Bill07 (Oct 16, 2007)

i wouldnt claim ipswich as being a part of brisbane


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

Tirilia said:


> Sure it still counts!  That is if you feel like driving to the Botanical Gardens or whatever to meet up with the er.... rest of us*
> 
> *_disclaimer; number referred to as "rest of us" has yet to be determined  ahem. hehe._


 

hahah iw as at the mt cootha botanical gardens a whiel ago i drive past it a lot. so yes i would be willing. haha i have eeven seen that stummpy EWD before he was there catchin bugs when my MD was in the photo shoot there. i got pics of him on my phone i wonder if i have them on my comp


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

Doesnt matter to us Bill


----------



## AnteUp (Oct 16, 2007)

I think you'll find there are plenty of people on here from Brisbane. Myself included


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey thats a good idea Channi, meet up at the Botanical Gardens once every few months or something


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats great Ante  Is there an existing club/group?


----------



## channi (Oct 16, 2007)

sounds good tirilia


----------



## Dodie (Oct 16, 2007)

I wouldn't tell people I was from Ipswich...

Then again I live about half an hour West of Brisbane :lol:

Mt Coot-tha botanical gardens is a lovely place...I just love walking around looking at all those cool plants...and stealing fresh coffee beans & chocolate pods too


----------



## PhilK (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm in Toowong


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

Dodie said:


> I wouldn't tell people I was from Ipswich...
> 
> Then again I live about half an hour West of Brisbane :lol:
> 
> Mt Coot-tha botanical gardens is a lovely place...I just love walking around looking at all those cool plants...and stealing fresh coffee beans & chocolate pods too


 

hahah i dotn usually hahah but unfortunately i was unable to find a renting place that would allow me to have all my reptiles in brisy near the uni so i ahd to come furthr out but soon i will jsut move to where ever i can get a good veterinary related job


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

O.O The gardens grow coffee beans and cacao beans?!


----------



## luke.r.s (Oct 16, 2007)

yep im from brissy to, specifically toowong


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

Great, looks like everyone is pretty close  When is everyone mostly free? Weekends?


----------



## Dodie (Oct 16, 2007)

They sure do Tirilia, they have many coffee plants (Coffea arabica) around the place...you will notice them buy the hundreds of red seed pods.

The Theobroma cacao is in the domed hot house...just walk up the stairs (on the right) after you get inside and it's straight on your left


----------



## patonthego (Oct 16, 2007)

*Camira here*

My daughter (Kellie) and I would love to meet other herp fanatics for a chat and swap ideas etc. We just need the date and time as we clean houses during the week unless you guys are planning on a Saturday??

So please keep us in mind. 

Pat


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

*Gasp* You must show me Dodie! *lol* 

Helik- Wow, work for a vet? Very nice  I hope I dont run into those problems when I have my own place


----------



## patonthego (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like I will be the oldie!!! Oh well still young at heart...........................:lol:


----------



## horsenz (Oct 16, 2007)

yep I'm from Brisbane....


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

Tirilia said:


> Great, looks like everyone is pretty close  When is everyone mostly free? Weekends?


 

yeah a time durig the day would suit me as i work evenings and nights.
hahah e

cheers 
H.


----------



## Dodie (Oct 16, 2007)

Sure, I love the gardens...I could get lost in there


----------



## grim adventures (Oct 16, 2007)

*me too!!!! 
a social is a good idea... *


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

This is an awesome response!  

Well I'm on the GC this weekend, but perhaps the following Saturday afternoon? Thats the 27th Oct. Feel free to bring a fellow Herp along! I'll be bringing my BF along as he's into lizards as well 

Pat and Kellie, Horse, Grim and everyone else, Anyone else in fact, is more than welcome to come!

Maybe we'll just do the casual thing? Like er.. just use the cafe there?


----------



## channi (Oct 16, 2007)

What an outstanding result I really wasn't expecting so many responses. I will suggest our first meeting on the 3rd of Nov as this is my next sat rdo let me know if this is suitable for most?


----------



## channi (Oct 16, 2007)

oops sorry tirilia same response time, I guess it is up to you guys if on the 27th though i cant come as have work from 6am-6pm


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats okay Channi! Whenever suits you  the 3rd is fine for me, *Disregard* my comment about the 27th! Because I really want Channi to be able to attend


----------



## patonthego (Oct 16, 2007)

27th Oct or #rd Nov is fine for us. Looking forward to it. So let me know which day and what time??


----------



## patonthego (Oct 16, 2007)

:lol: Ok 3rd Nov on my calendar already!! What time, how will we know everyone, got herp shirts?? HA HA


----------



## channi (Oct 16, 2007)

aw shucks thanks tirilia


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

Tirilia said:


> Thats okay Channi! Whenever suits you  the 3rd is fine for me, *Disregard* my comment about the 27th! Because I really want Channi to be able to attend


 


if i dotn have exams that day i'll be there


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

Lets confirm it here huh?

*The First Brisbanite Herp Group will be at the Mt Coo-Tha Botanical Gardens on Saturday the 3rd of November at 3pm. 

*Sound good?  we'll all just meet outside the Cafe, bring some cash for a drink and we can either just sit and snack, chat and get to know each other and go for a wander  Bring a friend if it makes you feel more comfortable! Camera too if you like!


----------



## Horsy (Oct 16, 2007)

I have to wait and see if I'm working. I work most weekends


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

Tirilia said:


> Lets confirm it here huh?
> 
> *The First Brisbanite Herp Group will be at the Mt Coo-Tha Botanical Gardens on Saturday the 3rd of November at 3pm. *
> 
> Sound good?  we'll all just meet outside the Cafe, bring some cash for a drink and we can either just sit and snack, chat and get to know each other and go for a wander  Bring a friend if it makes you feel more comfortable! Camera too if you like!


 

yeah 3pm is a bit to late for me as i start work at 5


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

Aww.. We'll probably be around until closing time (5:30) so you dont have to be there at 3 on the dot Horsy  

If you miss this one I'm sure there will be others


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm... well we want to try for a time most can come.. Im free and easy all weekends so if everyone would like to post a time range that theyd be able to come (eg 11-3) then we can find a time that suits everyone


----------



## Horsy (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah but Mount Coot-tha is about half an hour away and my work closes at 6. Hehe. If I can't make it, I'll come to the next one.


----------



## patonthego (Oct 16, 2007)

Kellie is excited and wants to bring her Bree who still fits into a large click clack!! She is an undersixed 8mth Atherton.


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

Tirilia said:


> Hmm... well we want to try for a time most can come.. Im free and easy all weekends so if everyone would like to post a time range that theyd be able to come (eg 11-3) then we can find a time that suits everyone


 

hahah 11-3 suits me beautifully or earlier though that would mean wakign up


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

*lol* For me too Helik, its just an example  

Well if you know any other Brisbane people who would like to come along, just post here so we have some idea of numbers and dont leave anyone behind waiting at the Cafe!


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 16, 2007)

What a shame I work saturdays


----------



## mines bigger (Oct 16, 2007)

i am from ipswich, i will see what i am doing closer to the date...


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm another Brissy Buddy!! I think a social is a great idea. I live north of Brisbane though, Caboolture way!!


----------



## cuddlykylie (Oct 16, 2007)

hiya, im a brisbanite too, their are alot of us on here you know


----------



## Kah. (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm right in the middle of Brissie. Fortitude Valley! Will have to check calendar closer to the time. But I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Miss B (Oct 16, 2007)

I am a Brisbanite too


----------



## channi (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah I think 11-3 might be a goer


----------



## blading (Oct 16, 2007)

hello every 1 names Nick and im from morayfield and i work in indro lol how are we all


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Trilia*, make sure you get everyones name down thats in the Brisbane area, and message them actually, we should get emails and send emails regarding potential dates and arrangements!! this is so exciting!!. I'm not the only Brisbane Girl!!!


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Nick!! another Northside buddy!


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

This is awesome  

Thats great Kylie  

Hi Nick  Great thanks!

Hope to see you all there then! Lets say 12-2/3 then.. Is that alright with everyone? Just nice and short and relaxed for a first meet?


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

Tirilia said:


> This is awesome
> 
> Thats great Kylie
> 
> ...


 

sounds awesome


----------



## pythoness (Oct 16, 2007)

i am


----------



## Leigh (Oct 16, 2007)

haha, i was born in brisbane, but sadly was torn away to sydney, so i miss out. have fun though.


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

Aww Sorry Leigh!


----------



## yommy (Oct 16, 2007)

South side brisvegas


----------



## Renee (Oct 16, 2007)

Tirillia, I would love to come, but I am on the Gold Coast, and its so far to drive!!!  Any other Gold Coaster's out there??


----------



## lanceinator (Oct 16, 2007)

As of Mid December I will be dragged (kicking & screaming) from herp heaven and will once again call Bisbane Home. I will look forward to any get togethers after mid December!!!!! 

See you all then!


----------



## lanceinator (Oct 16, 2007)

I just have to learn how to spell Brisbane right


----------



## euphorion (Oct 16, 2007)

YAY, more Brisbanites who DON'T find me strange for keeping random little scurrying/slithering creatures as pets! HUZZAH!\

I'm deffinately up for making this a social group


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sweet idea!!

So can i get an update on the details if you don't mind. 12.00 noon to 2.00-3.00ish right?


----------



## euphorion (Oct 16, 2007)

I can just see it know, we all figure it won't hurt if we all bring 'just one reptilian friend' along with us, and before you know it there's coils, scales and sharp little teeth all over the place! God forbid if the cafe staff are scared of snakes *grins wickedly*...


----------



## yommy (Oct 16, 2007)

lanceinator said:


> I just have to learn how to spell Brisbane right



It's alright you come from the NT we cant hold that against you now can we 
Beers in the fridge stocked. So stop dragging ya bum.


----------



## Lozza (Oct 16, 2007)

Renee said:


> I am on the Gold Coast, and its so far to drive!!!


geez these city folk.....I drive further than that every weekend just to buy groceries 

My sister lives in Kenmore, hopefully next time I come up something will be on -if you're going to make it a regular thing  always good to meet people on here


----------



## patonthego (Oct 16, 2007)

shooshoo said:


> I can just see it know, we all figure it won't hurt if we all bring 'just one reptilian friend' along with us, and before you know it there's coils, scales and sharp little teeth all over the place! God forbid if the cafe staff are scared of snakes *grins wickedly*...


Oh that is so funny as my daughter wants to bring her darling with her. She is still small enough to fit into a click clack. Visualising lots of "friends". 

Maybe the staff will bolt and we can help ourselves. HA HA


----------



## euphorion (Oct 16, 2007)

*Rubs chin thoughtfully* If i 'happen' to bring along my little Spotted, would someone care to tell me whether it's male or female!?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 16, 2007)

shooshoo said:


> I can just see it know, we all figure it won't hurt if we all bring 'just one reptilian friend' along with us, and before you know it there's coils, scales and sharp little teeth all over the place! God forbid if the cafe staff are scared of snakes *grins wickedly*...



Danger danger! Not only is this illegal, it is dangerous and stressful for your pets and potentially hazardous for the wild reptiles in the gardens. It most certainly _can_ hurt if you all bring along 'just one reptilian friend'. If the staff happened to be scared of snakes you just might be in a pile of legal trouble.


----------



## stringbean (Oct 16, 2007)

im in a hole called alex hills, southside brizzy


----------



## euphorion (Oct 16, 2007)

oooh spoil sport  but point taken


----------



## Surfcop24 (Oct 16, 2007)

Renee said:


> Tirillia, I would love to come, but I am on the Gold Coast, and its so far to drive!!!  Any other Gold Coaster's out there??




Hey Renee... Not Gold Coast, but halfway there.... Also halfway not there...LOL At Ormeau 

I am currently not working the day of 3rd... But do have to start at 2100 that night... So I will see closer to the day on whether I will come up and say hi...

Rick..


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah i'll probably be there


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 17, 2007)

Im in brassall say the north ippy way do i count?


----------



## pavlova (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm another brissie girl :lol:


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Oct 17, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> Im in brassall say the north ippy way do i count?



sure simone, you count


----------



## patonthego (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone keeping track of how many of us are meeting up? Do we need to hire out the cafe!! LOL So what is the set time now was after lunch but think it's 12 - 2pm


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 17, 2007)

im on gold coast but may be able to make it up.

any gold coasters on here could do the same


----------



## sezza (Oct 17, 2007)

I am on the Northside but I wont be in Bris on the 3rd  ahhhh well... next time hey!!


----------



## eerin (Oct 17, 2007)

brisbane wooooo!!! hello hello hello


----------



## jsl8285 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yer Brisy here too - over north - Chermy , I have heard roumors there was a Herp socity in Brisy already - but i could be worng 

JAmes


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 17, 2007)

jsl8285 said:


> Yer Brisy here too - over north - Chermy , I have heard roumors there was a Herp socity in Brisy already - but i could be worng
> 
> JAmes


 

hahah doesnt mean their cant be a second, when we get going we can start organising field trips and the likes. as soon as i am not stressed by uni i'll deffinately get into helping run stuff.


----------



## jsl8285 (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't get me wrong - excellent idea and will be great to share knowledge with locals -


----------



## Vicmorrow (Oct 17, 2007)

Brissy northside.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 17, 2007)

The next meeting of The Herpetological Society of Queensland Inc. will be held on Sunday November 4th
All welcome to stay for the BBQ after the meeting and a friendly chat with like-minded people
10 am start Venue: Bunya Pine Crt ,(off Draper Road) Eatons Hill
email: 
[email protected]


----------



## Recharge (Oct 17, 2007)

well, good luck with it, the last two times "we" tried to organise get togeathers, and heaps of people were interested, only about 8 people turned up... grrr *shakes fist* 
so we organiser types all gave up trying..

and the 27th is booked for a bbq for me


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 17, 2007)

Recharge said:


> well, good luck with it, the last two times "we" tried to organise get togeathers, and heaps of people were interested, only about 8 people turned up... grrr *shakes fist*
> so we organiser types all gave up trying..
> 
> and the 27th is booked for a bbq for me


 
Same thing happened last time i tried to organise something for the gold coast. and the other person who was helping me left APS, or got booted off anyway.

Maybe next time i try i will take deposits which can be collected when they turn up, and what is left can be spent on beer


----------



## channi (Oct 17, 2007)

ok we have 14 definate expressions of interest in attending and 19 others in the local area who commented but didn't express interest or not...i will pm all closer to the day with a reminder...I am really looking forward to meeting some others interested in herps. All the "normal" folk just think im crazy for spending so much money, they don't understand the obsession.


----------



## channi (Oct 17, 2007)

OH Ozzie if 8 turn up I will be stocked


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 17, 2007)

8 is better than 0. jeez that was a lonely day.


----------



## channi (Oct 17, 2007)

PMSL sorry i know it's not really funny. At least I know Tirilia will show.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 17, 2007)

it wasn't really, it was at the pub.


----------



## channi (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Ozzie  I am sorry for laughing it must have been tragic


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 17, 2007)

well if anyone decides to try a gold coast one again, i will wait for the phonecall from someone that they are actually there.


----------



## firedragon (Oct 17, 2007)

Does redcliffe count? I'm always up for something that will entertain maya.  Unfortunately I'm working both the 3rd & 4th of november (doing my shift and someone else's) so can't be at either. Definitely interested at other future dates though. 
</IMG>


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 17, 2007)

Ill Def. show up  Even if no one else comes (which would be a little sad) then my man and I will still be there to chat and wander around the gardens/have a coffee with whoever decides to make the effort *lol*

Hm. Amazing. We set a date for a brisbane meeting and the QLD Herp Club just happen to show up and have a BBQ on the following day  Im sure theirs was planned a long time ahead, but Ive searched this site for info about a brissie club and found nothing...

Heck people can still go to both!


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 17, 2007)

Tirilia said:


> Ill Def. show up  Even if no one else comes (which would be a little sad) then my man and I will still be there to chat and wander around the gardens/have a coffee with whoever decides to make the effort *lol*
> 
> Hm. Amazing. We set a date for a brisbane meeting and the QLD Herp Club just happen to show up and have a BBQ on the following day  Im sure theirs was planned a long time ahead, but Ive searched this site for info about a brissie club and found nothing...
> 
> Heck people can still go to both!


 

ill be there


----------



## horsenz (Oct 17, 2007)

Recharge said:


> well, good luck with it, the last two times "we" tried to organise get togeathers, and heaps of people were interested, only about 8 people turned up... grrr *shakes fist*
> so we organiser types all gave up trying..
> 
> and the 27th is booked for a bbq for me



and it will be the bbq of all bbq's ..... 
with loads of alcoholic beverages , food and laughter.... :lol:


----------



## grim adventures (Oct 17, 2007)

horsenz said:


> and it will be the bbq of all bbq's .....
> with loads of alcoholic beverages , food and laughter.... :lol:




aww horsenz can i come...? 
i promise i wont misbehave like last time


----------



## patonthego (Oct 17, 2007)

Kellie and I will definately be there.


----------



## Recharge (Oct 17, 2007)

horsenz said:


> and it will be the bbq of all bbq's .....
> with loads of alcoholic beverages , food and laughter.... :lol:



as it always is  
woooooooooooo :lol:


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 17, 2007)

im on the gold coast! but cant drive yet...bummer! 

plus i was in brizzie at garden city westfield on monday  (caught many buses to get there..)
i wish i could... oh well next time 


-Nat


----------



## horsenz (Oct 17, 2007)

grim adventures said:


> aww horsenz can i come...?
> i promise i wont misbehave like last time


Well i guess you can why not the more the merrier,just as long as you behave and dont go into the pool naked again


----------



## Recharge (Oct 17, 2007)

I must have been drunker than I thought


----------



## jay76 (Oct 17, 2007)

I am from north Brisbane


----------



## horsenz (Oct 17, 2007)

Recharge said:


> I must have been drunker than I thought


what are you talking about you where in the pool with her dont you remember,then again you had trouble walking and seeing  how embarrassing 4 u


----------



## Recharge (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought that was a weird dream!!!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 17, 2007)

HSQ has a meeting on the first Sunday of every second month - November 4th being the next one

Bi-monthly meetings have been occuring all this year

Notice of meetings are usually posted here
email: [email protected]


----------



## davehughes (Oct 17, 2007)

Damn - The imbil festival is on that weekend...

Where abouts at the BG is the meeting? and what do you need to bring and so forth? I would like to meet with real people. Also what time?

sorry if i have asked the same question as someone ele .. too lazy to go through all the previous posts


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 18, 2007)

davehughes said:


> Damn - The imbil festival is on that weekend...
> 
> Where abouts at the BG is the meeting? and what do you need to bring and so forth? I would like to meet with real people. Also what time?
> 
> sorry if i have asked the same question as someone ele .. too lazy to go through all the previous posts



Umm well Id reckon we'll meet on the grass in front of the cafe (technically inside the gardens). You can bring your own food/drink whatever, but personally I'll probably just be using the cafe for a snack (ice cream or something) So bring some cash with you if you're planning to do the same.

Maybe further down the track we'll try a picnic but lets just keep this one casual. Time will be 12-2


----------



## yommy (Oct 18, 2007)

jay76 said:


> I am from north Brisbane



Getting to your place is almost as far as driving to the Goldie


----------



## tfor2 (Oct 19, 2007)

We r the Gold Coast also...

I agree with the ipswich thingy too.... Lets all pretend that ipswich is in tasmania.....

Just kidding.....hmmm


----------



## voodoo (Oct 19, 2007)

I finish work at Ipswich at 12, and I pass mt cootha on my way home. So Ill pop in and have a look, for sure. Cheers Dee.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 19, 2007)

Im wondering if I should do a meet/get together for the ppl who live around the ipswich area for those who dont really wanna drive all the way into brissy.... Just an idea though...


----------



## yommy (Oct 19, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> Im wondering if I should do a meet/get together for the ppl who live around the ipswich area for those who dont really wanna drive all the way into brissy.... Just an idea though...



What's up, i thought NT people didn't consider distance. 

It's no further then parmo into darwin CBD


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 19, 2007)

lol not everyone has a car plus i dont have a car and my husband would be very bored lol


----------



## euphorion (Oct 19, 2007)

oh excuses excuses simone! but yes the whole 'not having a car' issue is rather a big problem. we'll plan the next meet'n'greet further in advance so you can all make plans to get your excuse-ridden behinds into brisbane!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 20, 2007)

I dont make excuses as having no car and to cart around a 16mth old and 11yo on a train or bus that whinges about im bored im hungry i dont think id be able to tolorate it lol id have no hair by the time i got to brissy lmao


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 22, 2007)

This is going to be great  Im really looking forward to this!


----------



## Kah. (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't have transport either. But I'm sure I'll find a bus route there- if i can make it 
Just an idea for a future meeting, if we had it on private property like in a hall or something Then we could bring some reptiles along


----------



## jay76 (Oct 22, 2007)

yommy said:


> Getting to your place is almost as far as driving to the Goldie



The best side of town to live............. North side


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 22, 2007)

Well all I can say is If I can get there I will but not if I have to buss it with two screaming kid's... One day I'll organise a great and meet somewhere around closer for ppl who cant make it to the brissy meet...


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 28, 2007)

Good idea!  Sorry we cant fix it for Everyone this time!


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 28, 2007)

So when is it? Next weekend?


----------

